# Chisels?



## APBcustoms (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anybody here make chisels. I really want a chisel that I can use for scraping off wax and also for debarking and scraping pith out of wood I was thinking about Damascus anybody able to do that and if so would you do it for wood I have East Indian knife blocks and cocobolo knife blocks along with curly korina and curly maple I can get my hands on just about any exotics in knife block form if interested let me know thanks, Austin


----------

